# Wheel Bearing Replacement



## Spbeyond (Dec 28, 2009)

Hey guys, I have a 1995 4wd V6 Hardbody with 150,000 miles on it. When I found out that my ball joints and tie rod ends were bad the mechanic also said my wheel bearings were bad. Do you think the movement he felt could be attributed to the tie rod ends and ball joint or do you think the bearings need attention.

How much should this cost from a mechanic, and is this something that a backyard mechanic could do?


----------



## rockcrusher44 (Oct 7, 2006)

At 150000 miles your bearings definitely need to be repacked and probably replaced. I repack the bearings on my 97 4x4 pickup every 30 to 40000 miles. Repacking or replacing wheel bearings on a 4x4 is a bit more involved than on a two wheel drive and if you've never seen it done or done it yourself before it would probably be well worth it to pay a good mechanic to do it for you. I can't tell you the cost of doing it but the last set of bearings and grease seals I purchased were about $120.00 if I remember correctly. Good luck.


----------



## Spbeyond (Dec 28, 2009)

Mechanic wants 380 to do the 2 sides. (I think the quote he gave me was just for the front two. Seems like a lot for 2 wheel bearings. I dunno what do you think?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I would replace the b-joints & tie rods, then check for play... but if the brgs have not had any attention, they will need it


----------



## rockcrusher44 (Oct 7, 2006)

Actually its four wheel bearings, inner and outer and grease seals and for the time it takes to do the job thats fairly reasonable if parts are included.


----------



## Spbeyond (Dec 28, 2009)

Ok good to know Im not getting ripped. I didn't think this mechanic would do that but I wanted to check.


----------

